# OPK



## Poppet27 (Mar 22, 2013)

So probably a very silly question!

If I am already ovulating and have only just used a OPK will it be positive or negative?

It is showing negative but I have the 'egg white' cm? 

Help please as my cycle is all over the place at the moment, 

X


----------



## LittleL77 (Jul 14, 2012)

No simple answer, really.

It may be that you have missed your LH surge but have just ovulated...or you could be gearing up for your LH surge tonight. Maybe try again first thing in morning.

Also, I was never sure when I actually ovulated relative to the positive OPK. Personally I think EWCM is a better sign that you need to do-the-deed. The sperm will need time to get in place. If you get a positive OPK tomorrow just do it again then.  Good luck!!! xx

ps...was the opk darkish (but not positive) or very faint? I used to notice that my test would be lighter than ever just before my surge...then again, everyone is different


----------

